
Ask HN: What are you favorite learn by building tutorials? - ig0r0
I like tutorials that explain you how to build a thing like an language interpreter, terminal text editor, etc that you can follow and code at the same time.<p>I really liked the Let’s Build A Simple Interpreter (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ruslanspivak.com&#x2F;lsbasi-part1&#x2F;), followed it and build the Pascal interpreter in Swift instead of Python.<p>Now I am finishing up with Build Your Own Text Editor (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;viewsourcecode.org&#x2F;snaptoken&#x2F;kilo&#x2F;) and learning a lot low level terminal stuff.<p>What are your favorite tutorials of this kind that you can recommend?
======
jacquesm
Nand2tetris.

[https://www.nand2tetris.org/](https://www.nand2tetris.org/)

